# Garage lighting



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

So I need 6 off twin flourescent fittings , I'm just debating if I should go for the enclosed type or just the exposed batten fittings ?

Do the enclosed ones with diffusers offer a better light ?

Also what tubes is everyone running , anyone using daylight tubes ?


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine all have diffusers and using daylight bulbs, a much whiter light than a warm bulb which has a yellow glow to it in comparison.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you find the light ok ? Some say daylight is too bright ? And cool white is best ?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Been looking at these

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/GLWP270.html

Or cheaper batten fittings here

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/HF270.html

Just debating if I should get the enclosed ones......


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Was'nt sure myself, So went with enclosed in case they get knocked and bit easier to keep clean.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

In needing something like that as normal light bulb in the garage is rubbish


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cleancar said:


> So I need 6 off twin flourescent fittings , I'm just debating if I should go for the enclosed type or just the exposed batten fittings ?
> 
> Do the enclosed ones with diffusers offer a better light ?
> 
> Also what tubes is everyone running , anyone using daylight tubes ?


Think I'm going to put LED lights in mine.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Think I'm going to put LED lights in mine.


As in led floods or led tubes ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cleancar said:


> As in led floods or led tubes ?


LED tubes, they don't seem to cost much more.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Avanti said:


> LED tubes, they don't seem to cost much more.


£40 a tube! :doublesho
Thats isent cheap at all!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just put the cheapest batten lights B&Q did in my garage. Open bulb type. Provides plenty of light.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

shudaman said:


> £40 a tube! :doublesho
> Thats isent cheap at all!


How many regular bulbs do you think you'd get through in 50,000 hours?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

A rated T8 tubes are good for 20,000 hours and cost about £3.50


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> £40 a tube! :doublesho
> Thats isent cheap at all!


vs £48.60 for the 1st link price.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

The first links put on by cleancar were for the light holders


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> The first links put on by cleancar were for the light holders


Thats right and then the bulbs at £3.75 each so £40.50 +vat comes to £48.90


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

The link u put up is jus for a tube

Sorry i jus dont see how a £40 bulb is cost affective when for instance i would need 12!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> The link u put up is jus for a tube
> 
> Sorry i jus dont see how a £40 bulb is cost affective when for instance i would need 12!


Are you sure you would need 12 though?
Anyways, like I said I think I'm going to put up LED tubes in my garage, as I should obtain adequate lighting inside for under £150 ish.
Obviously for your needs the budget may quickly break and hence the standard flourescent type will suit your budget. :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I was planning on haveing 6 doubles so it would be a floresent job i think lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> I was planning on haveing 6 doubles so it would be a floresent job i think lol


Yes I understand that, where I have seen LED tubes replace flourescent,they are a lot brighter, those that use the Queensway tunnel in Birmingham may well have witnessed this since they have re-opened the tunnel.
In my garage I put in a 72 led lamp just to try it (£7 from Asda) to be fair 3 of these units may adequetely illuminate the garage

similar to this :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Might get one of thoses for work!


----------

